# Have any of you done a Retul fit?



## heavydutytrek (Mar 9, 2008)

Ive been professionally fit on my bike, and tweaked a bit here and there as my fitness has improved. I have an opportunity to get a Retul fit, and I am seriously considering it. I am a Cat 4 racer, with potential to keep going. I dont "hurt" on the bike, except for a little tendonitis in my lower hamstring (behind the knee). Will a Retul fit help make sure I am getting the most out of my available power output?? Talk me into our out of it.....


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I think the real benefit is on TT bikes and less so for road bikes. If you have already been fit and feel good on a road bike I don't think that there will be a huge difference with Retul. The fitter still is important as there are some variables that only a skilled fitter can get right. I would be leary of a hack fitter that just went through certification, Retul or not.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

I did a fit via Retul and think it created more discomfort/pain.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Retul is just a tool, the important part is the person using it. Its a very good tool, for sure, but a bad fitter can screw you up just as easily. So I'd look into the person doing the fitting and see what their experience is like and what the feedback has been.


----------



## stlutz (Jan 6, 2005)

Agree with the others. I had a fit done by Todd Carver (one of the founders of the company) early last season. He suggested some significant changes. Interestingly, the logic behind the changes was all driven by his observation, not by the numbers. In the end, some of the changes (esp. a different, flatter saddle) worked for me; others did not (shimming my cleats). 

Retul is a tool to help the fitter make changes faster. If you've done a fit mainly based on observation, there is quite a bit of trial and error in the fit process. With the Retul system, the fitter has the numbers to know not only that he, say, wants to move your saddle back, but wants to move it back 5 mm. Thus, the fitter will observe you where you start, will make a bunch of changes, check the new numbers, and you're done. Carver does have you come back for a follow up.

I was happy I did the fit and have recommended Carver to others, but there is nothing magical about a "Retul" fit.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

kbiker3111 said:


> Retul is just a tool, the important part is the person using it. Its a very good tool, for sure, but a bad fitter can screw you up just as easily. So I'd look into the person doing the fitting and see what their experience is like and what the feedback has been.


Exactly- most important is the person doing the fitting. I definitely saw improvements in my cycling. I lucked out with my fitter. She is one of the top 3 in the world from Specialized. She even did the entire HTC team this year. Showed me some cool pic this past week in the shop.


----------



## antonovc (Oct 13, 2007)

As a fitter, who uses retul, I will admit, RETUL IS JUST A TOOL... I would much rather get fit by a qualified fitter who has a goniometer and a plumb bob than some random hack with a vicon (retlul on steroids) camera system... Retul gives you some awesome numbers and I will never disqualify its accuracy when it comes to fitting, but in the end its all about who is controlling the tool and who can look at you on the bike and notice things the camera cant...:thumbsup:


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

Resurrecting this thread:

I did mine yesterday. It was great to know I passed the "physical" test with flying colours. My fitting took about an hour since my #s were mostly close to the target range/s.. The significant changes the fitter did:

-another spacer (5mm)
-fixed the left cleat, noticeably my muscle recruitment has changed observing from today's morning ride. 
-lowered my seat by 1cm ( or .5 I think)

So far, my power transfer on the pedals has noticeably improved since he re-positioned my cleats and lowered my seat BUT I'm in the transition of recruiting more or different muscles now so it'll take time for my body to get acquainted. I loved my pedal stroke today BUT I may have to suggest the fitter to raise the saddle a little bit. The most troubling thing on my fit was my back angle. 

This weekend's ride shall reveal the flaws of my "new" fit. 

To those who have done it: did you guys had to go back to the fitter? If so how long from the time you got fitted til the time you decided to go back and get an adjustment? I'm gonna try to shoot for 300-500kms before I go back.


----------

